# What is the best way of trading?



## Billionairemaker (2 April 2011)

Hey everyone,

A lot of people ask me all the time what I think is the best way of trading and who I use I thought maybe I can get some top traders put there imput on there most successful way of trading

Is options trading
Is it Cfds
Is it swing trading 
Is it futures 
Etc

Please take in consideration some traders may be begaineers intermedia or advance traders


Thanks,
Alex


----------



## nomore4s (2 April 2011)

*Re: What is the best way of trading*



Billionairemaker said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> A lot of people ask me all the time what I think is the best way of trading and who I use I thought maybe I can get some top traders put there imput on there most successful way of trading
> 
> ...




Depends on the individual, all of the above can be made to work with the right systems and methods. Some feel more comfortable with one or the other, others might use a combination of the above.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 April 2011)

*Re: What is the best way of trading*

The Best way to trade/make money in the markets is what works best for you.

I low cost average into stocks that i hold for dividend yield and longer term capital growth, my 2010/11 financial year profit will end up being around 28%

A partial explanation of low cost averaging below.

http://thepatternsite.com/ZeroCostAverage.html


----------



## Billionairemaker (2 April 2011)

*Re: What is the best way of trading*



nomore4s said:


> Depends on the individual, all of the above can be made to work with the right systems and methods. Some feel more comfortable with one or the other, others might use a combination of the above.




That's very true and I do see your point it just so many people don't understand that and hear about people and just want to jump into it and don't really get it


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 April 2011)

The best ways are few. All the stuff you read about system design is just an offshoot of the trading game that keeps people on the treadmill looking for "the best way of trading". 

If anything, "experience", holds the key with 'best' held in a broad context.


----------



## tech/a (2 April 2011)

The best way of trading is knowing what gives you a profitable edge.
Understanding WHY the way you trade will be longterm profitable has to be the best way to trade.
If you dont know---then--- you dont know.


----------

